# Router - Speed Probleme



## deeds (3. Juni 2004)

Moin Moin!

Habe seit kurzem einen router bei mir zuhause! und zwar den *Di 604 DSL-Router von D-Link*
Habe auch soweit alles zum laufen bekommen nur habe ich jetzt das problem das ich von manchen servern einfach keinen speed bekomme wo von ich vorher mit 90kb/s downloaden konnte!

und zwar habe ich bei mir einen ftp-server laufen auf port 81 ! 

das komische ist, wenn ich von us-servern oder de-servern was auf mein ftp schieben möchte dann hab ich fullspeed aber wenn ich z.b. von einem server aus schweden was schieben will dann schwankt der speed immer von 1kb bis 50kb hoch, wieder runter und wieder hoch usw.. das gleiche ist wenn ich ohne ftp-server also ganz normal vom ftp aus schweden saugen will! 

(ps.: die server haben unterschiedliche ports und laufen nicht alle auf port 21 ! wie z.b. port 38191)

beim router hab ich bisher nur  unter virtual server port 81 eingestellt, damit mein ftp-server läuft!

vorher ohne router hat alles wunderbar gefunzt und ich konnte von den gleichen servern mit 90kb/s auf mein server schieben!

Habe immer internet schon nach lösungen gesucht wie auch hier im forum aber konnte leider nichts finden :/ ich hoffe sehr irgenwer kann mir da helfen

vielen dank im voraus schonmal!

greets,deeds


----------



## TheNBP (4. Juni 2004)

Du betreibst also FXP, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?

Wenn Du einen Router benutzt funktioniert auf jeden Fall normales FTP nur noch im Passiv Modus (es sei denn der Router hat speziellen Support für FTP).
Eigentlich sollte das aber keine Speed Probleme bereiten.

Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre vielleicht mal den MTU Wert des Betriebssystems etwas heruntersetzen.
Ist aber reine Spekulation das das was mit dem Speed zu tun haben könnte.


----------



## deeds (4. Juni 2004)

Moin!

Danke für deine antwort! Ja genau mache FXP aber der ftp läuft nur noch *ohne* Passive Mode! Aber ich denke daran kanns auch net liegen, weil ich ja  von manchen servern fullspeed bekomme ....

kann mir sonst vielleicht wer helfen? 

greets,deeds


----------



## TheNBP (4. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von deeds _
> *Moin!
> 
> Danke für deine antwort! Ja genau mache FXP aber der ftp läuft nur noch ohne Passive Mode! *


Stimmt Dein FTP-*Server*  ist nur noch über Aktives FTP zu erreichen, wohingegen Dein FTP-*Client* nur noch im Passiv Modus läuft (das meinte ich).

Hast Du mal mit dem MTU Wer experimentiert?


----------



## deeds (5. Juni 2004)

hmm wenn du mir sagst wo ich den bei WinXP einstellen kann? *g*


----------



## TheNBP (5. Juni 2004)

Irgendwo in der Registry 
oder mit diesem Programm:
http://www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe


----------

